
Nim – A Few Interesting Language Features - skellock
https://totallywearingpants.com/posts/nim-language-highlights/
======
akhilcacharya
>Flexible Identifier Names

I'm genuinely confused about why this could be considered a good idea?

~~~
jhbadger
I'm genuinely confused why it wouldn't. Too many arguments in programming deal
with bikeshedding like camel case vs underscores. Why not eliminate the debate
by agreeing it doesn't matter one bit?

~~~
akhilcacharya
It makes Ctrl-f and static analysis a bit harder!

~~~
yawaramin
Nim comes with a search tool, nimgrep, that understands Nim identifiers.

